# Pancake syrup without corn syrup?



## tamdoankc (Aug 14, 2008)

Is there a pancake syrup recipe that doesn't use corn syrup? Is it possible to substitute wheat syrup in place of corn syrup?


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

try real maple syrup.


----------



## cheftoddmohr (Apr 17, 2009)

My local farmers market has vendors that make 100% fruit syrups of all kinds. Or, the local Whole Foods-type market will have 100% syrup. If you're in a commercial kitchen, your food rep should find it for you.

Otherwise, chef, make up your own with a simple puree of any flavor you desire. Leave out the sugar and forget Maple. Try strawberry, blueberry, peach.....


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

You can make your own by buying Mapeline Brand or pure maple extract mixed with a simple syrup 2 pts sugar 1 part water boiled till slightly thick(coats a spoon) add a shake of creme of tartar so it does not crystalize.


----------



## tamdoankc (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for all of the responses. I think I should have clarified that I live overseas and some of the basic ingredients found in the US are not available here. Would have to have pancakes but wouldn't be satisfying without something on top. What other substitutes can I use for basic pancake syrup that I could possibly make myself? I can get fresh strawberries, blackberries, bananas and other tropical/semitropical fruits but no blueberries.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Cook fresh fruit with some sugar and spoon over the pancakes.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Where do you actually live?

Can you get any sort of molasses or treacle?

You can make a caramel sauce. You can make any sort of dessert sauce.

You can use powdered sugar. You can use powdered sugar and a squeeze of lemon. You can use any fruit you like. You can use any fruit you like plus powdered sugar. 

The only restriction is a lack of imagination.

BDL


----------



## adaml (Sep 23, 2009)

+1!

Get some fruit in a pot, get a scoop of sugar in there, splash of water. Cook it down, puree it and pass it through a fine chinoise.


Another option is to poach some fruit in simple syrup until soft, remove the fruit from the heat and shock it in an ice bath. Save and cool enough poaching liquid to cover the fruit in a container (Only if you intend to store it in the fridge). Reduce the remaining poaching liquid until it becomes a thick glaze. Heat up some fruit in the glaze, and serve over pancakes.


Two of my favourite fruits done in this method:

Peaches - Slice the peach right around, right to the pit, from the top to the bottom. Get the peach into simple that is already simmering, cook 10-15 minutes, then shock. This allows you to peel the peaches while they still have some structure, you can return them to the poaching liquid once peeled.

Once the peaches are out of the simple for good, throw 2 quarter sized sections of ginger into the simple syrup and reduce to a glaze, being sure to wipe the sides of the pot down with water and a paintbrush.


Apples:

You will need: 1 or 2 star anise, 3 or 4 cloves, a stick of cinnamon, an ounce of calvados, apples, simple syrup, a half ounce of lemon juice.


Peel and core your apples, cut them however you please (I like to just cut the whole peeled in half myself), bring the simple syrup to a simmer and add the anise, cloves, cinnamon, lemon juice, and calvados. Poach the apples until soft. Remove everything from the syrup and reduce. (I don't shock my apples when I poach them)


I use these to do a dessert pancake when I'm feeling industrious on a Sunday morning - Simply place one or two pancakes on a plate (Stack them if you use more than one). Use your thumb or the underside of a spoon to make an indent in the center of the pancake, place an apple half, round side down in the indent, place a scoop of ice cream in the center of the apple, drizzle the glaze over the whole thing and serve.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Re the blueberries....have you tried looking in the frozen section of your supermarket, or in the tinned fruit section?


----------



## verdonne (Aug 19, 2009)

Whats wrong with pure maple syrup.........


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

personally, I wouldnt go for a fruit syrup... I like fruit with my pancakes sometimes,but i love syrup. Corn,maple or chocolate.
The only exeption is pineapple. I puree 1/2 a fresh pineapple and reduce it down with sugar and vanilla extract to a syrupy sauce. The rest is sliced and griddled with demerara sugar and butter added near the end. EEE-YUM!

Ps. I'd also serve with thick slices of gammon


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Nothing. Except it's not available in much of the world as is the original posters situation.


----------

